# CloudClan Maltese Pups at one Week :)



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The pups were a week old today (and though I jumped the gun and shared pictures yesterday) I had to share this "birthday" event with our friends on SM. For their one week birthday they got their first toenail trim. Exciting gift, right? LOL, well it is for mom as their little nails probably feel a bit better on her tummy now as they push on her for the milk. They sure are thirsty little suckers now. :w00t:

Baby girl 1 :wub2: 

































Baby girl 2 :wub2:

































And the boy (with his little freckles) :cloud9:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awwww babies. They are so cute. Baby Girl #2 sure has some incredible pigment going on. I am so excited for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I love them. :heart:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Carina, so precious!!!

I bet you have had a fantastic week & learned lots of new things from these little bundles of joy!!

How is mummy doing, and how about a picture of sweet Cadie??


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Oh Carina, so precious!!!
> 
> I bet you have had a fantastic week & learned lots of new things from these little bundles of joy!!
> 
> How is mummy doing, and how about a picture of sweet Cadie??


LOL, Cadie is doing very well and I am planning on giving her a bath tomorrow. Maybe she will be up for pictures then. For now, the little monsters are wrecking her coat as they worm their way through it. 

I do feel like I have learned a lot this week. And I have been fascinated each day watching them change. 

My favorite pics of each of the three are the 2nd shots in each series. The second pic of girl 1 is so funny, makes me think she is saying talk to the paw. 

The second shot of girl 2 is the "first" tongue shot. She really is amazingly pigmented for only a week old. LOL, there is no mixing her up with the others. She also is bigger than them by quite a bit. 

And the second shot of the boy, just seems the sweetest of his little series and shows his freckles well.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes, girl 2 has amazing pigment!! I'm (not so) secretly hoping the little man turns out to be a keeper for you


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Carina. Three beautiful little angels. Please tell Baby Boy that freckles are a sign of beauty. That's what my Mom always told me. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! How sweet!!

Girl #2 has some amazing pigment!!!!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

tooo... cute.... to.... handle!! *faints*


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Carina, These babies are beyond precious!!! We love seeing them change, it is sooo awesome. Thanks so much for sharing them with us and keep them coming :chili:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

These are amazing pictures! They seem so crisp and clear. I'm not much of a photographer but would like to be. What camera are you using? All the shots are adorable, but I agree that the second shot of each series captures some magic. I love that girl one looks like she is saying "Talk to the paw!" :HistericalSmiley:I would never have guessed that after just one week nails would need to be trimmed.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*22222 cute*

They are adorable! I love the picture of their tummies:chili::chili: they look so peaceful :thumbsup: It is really AMAZING how soon their pigmentations is coming on. In a few weeks, they will be up and about in their pen!

Congratulations and thanlks for sharing!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

The pups are so beautiful. The pups pigmentation is coming in really nice. I wondered how old they were when their noses changed from pink to black.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!!!

I have a question do most breeders leave the dew claws? 

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are beyond precious:wub:. Do you think baby girl #2 stole everybody else's pigment:HistericalSmiley:I've never seen pigment like that before on such a young puppy. There is something really amazing going on there. I think you hit on the perfect receipt:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- they're beautiful. Look at the wonderful pigment coming through already.  And how is Cadie doing? I'm sure that she's being a wonderful Mom.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

lynda said:


> They are beyond precious:wub:. Do you think baby girl #2 stole everybody else's pigment:HistericalSmiley:I've never seen pigment like that before on such a young puppy. There is something really amazing going on there. I think you hit on the perfect receipt:thumbsup:


Oops, ment to say recipe:innocent:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Toby Cooper said:


> Hi,
> 
> The pups are so beautiful. The pups pigmentation is coming in really nice. I wondered how old they were when their noses changed from pink to black.
> 
> ...


I leave the dew claws, personally. Taking them to the vet at a couple days old seems extra risky. Some breeders remove them but I believe the majority leave them intact.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Carina, they are so precious! I love them all! Do they have names yet? How is Mr. Deau?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Joy X 3 = :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Carina, Congrats sorry havent been here for a while....so cute...look at those little tiny feet...I am obsessed with little doggie feet....baby feet tooo...okay I am crazy I am...lol Congrats sooooo cute......


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Those babies are beauties for sure. All are exquisite in their own unique way. Very happy to read all are healthy and doing well.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Toby Cooper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question do most breeders leave the dew claws?
> 
> Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit :wub:


I find it a bit more difficult to trim the dew claw nails but have never had any other problems so I don't remove them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carina, you got such great shots!!!! Each picture is so clear and special.....

....nothin' better than puppies.... :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im in love


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful, fat happy babies. I love them.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What gorgeous babies and that 2nd little girl...what amazing pigment she's got! I'm in love...:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

they are sooo precious! how is momma cadie doing? its sogreat we get to watch these little darlings grow up!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are darling! I love those tiny ears!  :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Darn facebook - I thought I already wrote on this thread but realized it was the pix on FB. So the kids already had mani-pedis, huh, Carina? Okay -- they're officially very *Spoiled* Maltese and very cute ones indeed. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW just look at that pigment - they ares gorgeous! The little boy's nose reminds me of Luna's when I got her awwwwww. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness, such beautiful babies!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

They are precious...!!!!! how much fun it must be to watch them change everyday!!!
<3 love them!


----------

